# Aumentar transistores de salida en amplificador



## sierra 85 (Jun 25, 2016)

Hola, buenas tardes a todos, me llamó Antonio y estoy montando un amplificador de coche, en el cual le tengo ya digamos que acabado, es un amplificador de dos canales, es el de 100w de plaquetodo, que es todo transistorizado, estoy usando los mj15003, de los cuales le he puesto 3 por semiciclo, les he puesto una resistencia de 3,3 Ohm en su base a cada uno, también cbié los tip29c y tip30c, por los bd911 y bd912 en el driver de salida que excita los mj15003. Hasta ahí todo bien, suena sin problema pero no consigo que entregue más de 130 vatios aprox por salida, ya que querría poder sacarle unos 200w a 8ohm, el voltaje máximo que sale sin distorsión es de 32 V, de ahí querría preguntarles si de podría hacer alguna modificación en los valores de algunos componentes para que al menos llegará a sacar unos 42V, para así conseguir esos 200w si estoy en lo correcto. Se está alimentando con +62V y -62V.
Voy a poner una foto de el esquema, y no se si cambiando el valor de estas resistencias que tengo marcadas que son de 27ohm, por unas de 47ohm, se conseguiría alguna mejora para excitar más los mj15003?, acepto sus sugerencias. Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2016)

Muy bonito el amplificador 

Con 50 + 50 Volts , sólo se pueden obtener 130 Watts *sobre 8 Ohms* , aunque le pongas dos ristras de transistores.

Éste amplificador ya fué tratado en el Foro . . .


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 25, 2016)

Con más transistores podes lograr que trabaje a 4ohms siempre y cuando la fuente lo permita...
La unica forma es cambiar el voltaje de alimentación por uno más alto,  modificando el ampli, y tal vez tengas que cambiar los transistores...


----------



## miguelus (Jun 26, 2016)

Buenas tardes.

El hecho de poner  varios Transistores de potencia en paralelo en la etapa de salida, mejorará la distorsión.


_Todos los transistores bipolares presentan la característica de la disminución del parámetro
beta cuando se manejan corrientes de colector altas. En una OPS, esto puede causar un tipo
distorsión debido a las no-linealidades de las grandes señales (LSN por sus siglas en inglés,
“Large Signal Nonlinearity”) comúnmente se conocida como caída beta. En pocas
palabras, esto significa que los factores de ganancia de corriente en los transistores
bipolares caerán al producirse corrientes pico de salida, de ahí el nombre de "caída beta."
Efecto que solo se da en los transistores bipolares, los MOSFET son afortunadamente
inmune a esta deficiencia, debido a sus diferentes principios de funcionamiento. La
cantidad de LSN generado es altamente dependiente de las características del dispositivo.
[11]
La caída del beta radica principalmente en los transistores Predriver de la etapa de salida
(transistores encargados de darle un buffer extra a la OPS que reduzca los efectos de carga
del VAS) en lugar de los transistores de salida. A primera vista, esto parece un poco
contradictorio, ya que en los transistores de salida se verán las mayores variaciones Ic. Sin
embargo, hay que recordar que la ganancia de los transistores Predriver se multiplicara por
la ganancia de los transistores de salida. Puesto que los transistores Predriver son
generalmente dispositivos con menor disipación y con los valores de beta más altos, son
más propensos a variaciones del beta.
Entre las soluciones más importantes son la elección de mejores transistores con menor
caída de beta. Otra de las más usadas es duplicar los dispositivos de salida. La caída del
beta depende de la corriente de colector, y si dos dispositivos de salida se conectan en
paralelo, la corriente de colector se divide en dos entre ellos, por lo que la caída del Beta se
reduce mucho. [10]_

Ver artículo completo en...

Diagramas amplificadores

Sal U2


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 26, 2016)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> El hecho de poner  varios Transistores de potencia en paralelo en la etapa de salida, mejorará la distorsión.
> 
> ...



Esa es una técnica empleada para permitir elegir operar al actual transistor en otro punto de su curva beta vs Ic (donde se dé cierta "planicie" del valor del beta, si cabe la analogía gráfica), cuando no podemos acudir al cambio del transistor de salida.

Hay que tener presente que se agregan otros problemas, como por ejemplo, una reducción del slew rate global por el aumento de la capacidad física dada por la etapa de salida (mayor capacidad base - emisor de los transistores de salida resultante, vista ésta desde el driver que los debe manejar).

Saludos

Por ejemplo, viendo la curva de un típico MJ15003 a 25 ºC, deberíamos manejarnos en el rango entre los 0,4 A a 1 A.

Ver el archivo adjunto 112631


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2016)

Sugiero mover esos papeles desde Diagramas Amplificadores a : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diseno-amplificadores-audio-889/

Me parece que quedarían mas acotados ¿ no ?


----------



## miguelus (Jun 27, 2016)

Buenos días DOSMETROS

Tu eres el moderador y nosotros somos contingentes 

A mi me parece perfecto 

Sal U2


----------



## sierra 85 (Jun 27, 2016)

Gracias por sus respuestas. Si ese diseño de amplificador no es capaz de sacar más de esos 130w con una tensión de 50+50V, si aumentase la tensión de alimentación y cambiase la placa del driver por la de el siguiente esquema: Es el de la página "construyasuvideorokola.com" (Amplificador de audio expandible en potencia)
¿Piensan ustedes que obtendría un mejor resultado? No conozco que tal funciona, pero por lo visto está mejor preparada para mover varios transistores de salida, que la de "plaquetodo".
Dejo el esquema. 
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2016)

Y por que directamente no hacés un amplificador de la potencia deseada ?

Ya que para aumentar la potencia necesitás :

- Fuente mas grande - Transformador , díodos y capacitores
- Transistores para mas potencia y mas tensión
- Disipadores mas grandes


----------

